# Getting Back In



## jamesRRollins (Jan 9, 2017)

I completed my first degree in 2007, however, I'm finally able to go all the way with the Masonic Lodge. My last wife did not approve of the Mason's. She thought the Mason's were Satanic. Even though I tried and tried to explain to her it wasn't, she made me choose her or the Mason's. 

My current wife had a Grandfather that was a 33 degree and she is very open to me becoming a Mason. She is even asking about the Order of the Eastern Star. I've been in the Marines for 19 years , and stationed on Camp Pendleton, CA. 

Wish me luck.... 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Jan 9, 2017)

jamesRRollins said:


> I completed my first degree in 2007, however, I'm finally able to go all the way with the Masonic Lodge. My last wife did not approve of the Mason's. She thought the Mason's were Satanic. Even though I tried and tried to explain to her it wasn't, she made me choose her or the Mason's.
> 
> My current wife had a Grandfather that was a 33 degree and she is very open to me becoming a Mason. She is even asking about the Order of the Eastern Star. I've been in the Marines for 19 years , and stationed on Camp Pendleton, CA.
> 
> ...


Good luck ! I assume you're getting in touch with your old lodge ?


----------



## jamesRRollins (Jan 9, 2017)

No. I did get in touch with them, but no one can find my records. I just told the lodge in Oceanside that it would probably be best if I go through my 1st degree again; They agreed with me.  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Jan 9, 2017)

jamesRRollins said:


> No. I did get in touch with them, but no one can find my records. I just told the lodge in Oceanside that it would probably be best if I go through my 1st degree again; They agreed with me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


That's one solution  Grand Lodge would have them... but... it might be slow to get the records..


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 9, 2017)

[ she made me choose her or the Mason's.]

Lol, interesting story.  Thank you for your career service as well. Marine Corp is the real deal. Good luck getting spun back up and now that you're military career is on the backside, maybe you can stay put where you are if you choose to do so.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 9, 2017)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## jamesRRollins (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for you postings. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## flameburns623 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for your service.  Be blessed upon your path!


----------



## Damian Avinger (Jan 14, 2017)

Best of luck and thank you for your service.......


----------

